# I Need Some help with some missions.



## Ddaywear (25 May 2011)

Hello,

I am revamping a shirt design of mine to include more Canadian content and I need some help.  What I am looking for is Canada's participation in both NATO and UN Peacekeeping roles since Korea.
Where there were boots on the ground. Here's what I have so far. If I am missing anything, or if the dates are incorrect or can be refined, could you please let me know and get back to me. Here is what I have so far.  
•	Suez Crisis 1956 (UN)
•	Cyprus 1964 (UN)
•	Golan Heights 1973 (UN)
•	Lebanon 1978 (UN)
•	Gulf War 1990-1991(NATO)
•	Croatia 1992 (UN)
•	Rwanda 1993 (UN)
•	Haiti 1993 (UN)
•	Bosnia and Herzegovina 1997 (UN)
•	Kosovo 1999 (UN)
•	Afghanistan 2006 (UN/NATO

Thank you and kindest regards
Joe Wilson


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2011)

Kosovo a NATO mission AFAIK, as well the Bosnia mission went from UN to NATO I believe don't know the date it switched though. Croatia tours lasted longer then just '92. 

Afghanistan mission started in 01/02, and I believe for a short time there was a UN mission there, but only a small amount of pers fell under it. Majority of everyone else was part of the NATO mission

*edit
google search for Canadian Forces operations came up with this, should be helpful
http://www.comfec-cefcom.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/ops/pastops-eng.asp
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/current-ops-courante-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (25 May 2011)

Ddaywear said:
			
		

> Where there were boots on the ground.



Why only "boots on the ground" ?


----------



## Ddaywear (25 May 2011)

Some Missions from what I have found on the internet may have had only 3 observers not to disrespect what they did, but I only have so much room to work with in a design so I am looking for impact.


----------



## aesop081 (25 May 2011)

Ddaywear said:
			
		

> s not to disrespect what they did,



Well, no disrespect towards you but there was/still is alot more than 3 of us deployed on OP MOBILE (Operations against Libya, NATO, 2011-). You may have heard of this mission, it was on TV..........


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 May 2011)

Well, amongst many others, you forgot Congo 1960-64. It may have been a really shitty mission but we did 'er.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (25 May 2011)

I used to know a lot of reservists who were in Egypt after the 1973? war.  It shouldn't take much research to sort this out but it does take research.


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2011)

Cold War (W Germany, France , Norway etc) 1951-1991.


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2011)

Cambodia (UN) ~ 93-95
Haiti again in 2004 (Multinational then UN)
Croatia went until 95
Namibia late 80's / early 90's (UN)
Somalia was a UN sponsored event

That's good for now I think...

MM


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 May 2011)

Eritrea 2000-2001 (UN)

Edit to add:
East Timor  1999-2001 (UN-sort of)

Just go here
http://www.cefcom-comfec.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/ops/pastops-eng.asp


----------



## medicineman (25 May 2011)

Good call - forgot those two .

MM


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 May 2011)

We also had Peacekeepers/Observers in Vietnam as a part of the Paris Peace accords. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_and_the_Vietnam_War


----------



## frank1515 (26 May 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, amongst many others, you forgot Congo 1960-64. It may have been a really shitty mission but we did 'er.



According to CEFCOM website (http://www.cefcom-comfec.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/ops/crocodile/index-eng.asp) we still have people deployed to the DRC.

The CF also deploys 1 Staff Officer to Op Snowgoose to this day.


----------



## Ddaywear (26 May 2011)

Thanks for everything so far it helps with the research always the best to get it right from the people that know.  This is going to be one cool shirt. Keep em coming.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 May 2011)

Here's a regimental list that may help:

The Royal Canadian Regiment - Operations Since 1945


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 May 2011)

Ddaywear said:
			
		

> Thanks for everything so far it helps with the research always the best to get it right from the people that know.  This is going to be one cool shirt. Keep em coming.
> Thanks
> Joe




I take it you have seen e.g. this and, even, this. "Cool" shirts are not rare.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 May 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I take it you have seen e.g. this and, even, this. "Cool" shirts are not rare.



I have one of the Canadian Army World Tour 1899-2009 tshirts and would be interested in seeing what you have to offer.


----------



## Loachman (31 May 2011)

Sinai (MFO).


----------



## Ddaywear (6 Jun 2011)

Here is what I have so far anyone see any thing that is missing?
Suez Crisis 1956 –1967 

The Congo 1960-1964

Cyprus 1964-1993 

Golan Heights 1973-1979 

Lebanon 1978- Present  

Namibia 1989-1990

Gulf War 1990-1991

Croatia 1992 -1995 

Cambodia 1992-1993

Somalia1992-1995 

Rwanda 1993-1994 

Haiti 1993-1996 

Bosnia and Herzegovina 1995-2002 

Honduras 1998

East Timor 1999-2000

Kosovo 1999 

Sierra Leone 1999-2005

Ethiopia and Eritrea 2000-2003

Ethiopia 2000- Present

Macedonia. 2000-2002

Afghanistan 2006 

Libya 2011


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

Ddaywear said:
			
		

> Kosovo 1999



While the CF-188s were doing their missions there in 1999 only, the main group of troops left in 2000 so you may want to go with 1999-2000. IIRC, we had a small number of pers on staff after that but given your intent, you may not include that.




> Afghanistan 2006



You may want to go with "2006-Present" as you have done with others. I'm not sure how you are working your dates but the CF went into Afghanistan in 2002 initially. I know there was a bit of a break after that though.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2011)

There was a break until '03 when we started in Kabul, then transitioned to Khandahar in '06.  Just remember - Afghanistan is a country, Kabul and Khandahar are places in that country.

MM

Edited to add something I thought was obvious but apparently ignored  :nod:.


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Jun 2011)

There is open source evidence that JTF2 was in Afghanistan in late 2001.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There was a break until '03 when we started in Kabul, then transitioned to Khandahar in *'06*.



'05.  I was there.   :nod:  That said, Roto _1_ didn't start until '06.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2011)

My oopee...

MM


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Jun 2011)

You missed ANGOLA or UNAVEM 1991- 1993.  A total of 29 of uf served there.  One individual styed for teh 2nd year due to his posn.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Jun 2011)

And Haiti 04 as mentioned before.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

Ddaywear said:
			
		

> Somalia1992-1995



I'm having a brainfart here but is this accurate ?


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2011)

There were some Canadians on the UNISOM mission, but thought they screwed off not long after the Airborne left.

Hey, did we include UNIKOM in Kuwait - 91 to whenever?

MM


----------

